# Horus Rising



## Commissar Schultz (Feb 18, 2011)

I really enjoyed it. Sorta weird seeing all the traitor legions loyal and praising the Emperor. I never read much about Horus as a participating character, but it was nice seeing him as a char before he was tainted. Also it was cool for me at least to see a few of more memorable chaos chars in the story aka Lucien, and Abbadon. False Gods also shed a lot of light on things, the slow evolution of Horus descending to his egomaniacle self we all know and love. I love the description of Angron near the end of the book. There really is to much about the series so far for me to pinpoint specifics, but as a whole I really enjoyed it. Looking forward to getting Galaxy in Flames tonight/tomarrow. I just love getting the whole background on the Heresy and how it got under way. In my eyes I think it all started because Lorgar got scolded by Daddy Emperor, so in a fit decided to burn down his Dad's house so to speak. But I may be wrong not having read the final book. Though I read the story of Lorgar in Tales of Heresy, which I think was the seed of deceit that started it all.

Again I may be wrong, these are the conclusions I have come to from the stories I have read. BTW, I detest Erebus and the Word Bearers of all the 40K armies, basically because of the books. But it's a fun sort of hate. I can see myself using the WB's in any fiction I ever write as the main and most hated anti-heroes.

Thanks for reading and any feedback/corrections are appreciated.


----------



## Tarvitz210300 (Jan 27, 2011)

Yeah I really liked it great start to the series false gods Is promising to be even better

And yeah I fucking hate world bearers they basicly started the heresy


----------



## Kickback (May 9, 2008)

Just wait till you get to Battle for the Abyss, what a book!
Oh and mustn't forget Legion, not quite as jaw dropping as BftA, but an ok novel I suppose.
trollface.jpeg


----------



## Tarvitz210300 (Jan 27, 2011)

Can't wait


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Kickback, I'm amazed that you found _Battle for the Abyss_ intresting. For me, it was the worst book in the whole series and nearly the worse Black Library book that I've ever read. 

Also, Tarvitz, wait until you get to _The First Heretic_ before making a Judgment on the Word Bearers. In my opinon, they're my favourite traitor legion.

Bane of Kings Out.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Bane_of_Kings said:


> Kickback, I'm amazed that you found _Battle for the Abyss_ intresting. For me, it was the worst book in the whole series and nearly the worse Black Library book that I've ever read..


Think you really missed the irony in his post.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

*facepalm*.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Bane_of_Kings said:


> *facepalm*.


Trollface.jpeg lol


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Read 1st heretic before BotA 

That way you'll have some love of the word bearers to act as a buffer

Lorgar never started the heresy because of his telling off, He started the heresy because he saw the truth...


----------



## Roninman (Jul 23, 2010)

Bane_of_Kings said:


> Kickback, I'm amazed that you found _Battle for the Abyss_ intresting. For me, it was the worst book in the whole series and nearly the worse Black Library book that I've ever read. Bane of Kings Out.


As "official" reviewer here, find it strange that you consider BftA worst book as you rated it 6/10 and you rated Descent of angels and its sequel Fallen Angels as 4/10. Just makes me wonder whats rating system basically is for? Or things changed because so many others think its worst? Not kicking your ass here, just wondering.


----------



## Commissar Schultz (Feb 18, 2011)

Barnster said:


> Read 1st heretic before BotA
> 
> That way you'll have some love of the word bearers to act as a buffer
> 
> Lorgar never started the heresy because of his telling off, He started the heresy because he saw the truth...


 
Yeah, as I said just based off of what I've read I blame the Word Bearers. It was probably an immature statement considering I never really read Lorgar's side of the story. It was just easy to blame them from what I've read.  But yeah I'll be picking up that novel after I get Galaxy in Flames today.

Thanks.


----------

